# 2007 City Golf tuning and mod?



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all,
I am new to the tuning thing and wanted to do some research on my car before i consider tuning and modding the car. I purchased a 2007 city golf earlier this year. I tried searching for things to do this car but with little success. I want to know is there any bolt on options? or easy to do tuning so get a little more out of this car. 
Also can you help me to identify the extact engine in this car. i know its a 2L and its 115HP but that about it.
thanks in advanced,
wildarmsx










_Modified by wildarmsx at 9:51 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 2007 City Golf tuning and mod? (wildarmsx)*

There's tons of stuff you can do. You can turbo it, you can supercharge it, you can chip it.
Just search this forum, it has all the information you need, this stuff has been talked about a million times.
Good luck!
SMG


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 2007 City Golf tuning and mod? (SomeMacGuy)*

This stuff has been talked about alot of older versions. but not on this years golf which has some differences. like the enigine out put is already higher at 115 then at 85 from the ones that i saw.


_Modified by wildarmsx at 11:24 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: 2007 City Golf tuning and mod? (wildarmsx)*

Do you know what your engine code is? They've been at 115hp since 2.0L 8v's came in MK3's.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: 2007 City Golf tuning and mod? (wildarmsx)*

hp at the engine is 115 but at the wheels around 85 90,







from educated people I've talked to on the forum, its still the same 2.0 engine as aeg+up motors (not mkV).
just look around the site plenty of stuff here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and dont be affraid to ask other engine forums about some general engine things, because chances are they've had a 2.0 at one time as well.


_Modified by tiggo at 1:05 PM 11-21-2007_


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

pics of the motor would be good......you should hope it is an AEG


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_pics of the motor would be good......you should hope it is an AEG
.

It's DBW, all the new cars are, even the citi in south africa which is technically a rabbit, is DBW now. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

ouch that is no bueno


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

I sorry whats a DBW


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*

Drive by wire. Earlier cars are DBC, which means Drive by cable.
DBW means the accelerator pedal is just an electronic sender that sends a signal to the throttlebody.
DBC means the accelerator pedal is physically connected to the throttlebody by a cable.
DBW just isn't as responsive or easy to modify as a DBC-equipped car.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Drive by wire. Earlier cars are DBC, which means Drive by cable.
DBW means the accelerator pedal is just an electronic sender that sends a signal to the throttlebody.
DBC means the accelerator pedal is physically connected to the throttlebody by a cable.
DBW just isn't as responsive or easy to modify as a DBC-equipped car.

It is however more advanced, and as far as I know, all the new DBW cars have wideband 02 sensors and controller built right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

So knowing this information what options do i have open to me??


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re:  (wildarmsx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildarmsx* »_So knowing this information what options do i have open to me??

Boosted: Neuspeed Supercharger
N/A: chip, cam, exhaust combo
Forget about Kinetic, BBM, or custom turbo kits because there is no software.


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (randallhb)*

are there any simple bolt on right now. i don't want to go into superchager or turbo's yet.


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*

The NS SC is as bolt in as they get.


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (randallhb)*

would a cold air intake help much?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (randallhb)*

I have no technical skill and with the help of a few friends we installed my SC in an afternoon, and that included parts, tools and coffee runs and test-fitting hoses since I got my kit used and it was missing a few parts.
The SC is your best bet by far, I've had mine on for 8 months and it hasn't given me a single problem.
It's not the fastest setup, but I went from 92whp to ~140whp in an afternoon. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildarmsx* »_would a cold air intake help much?

No, not really. They make a nice sound though.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_
No, not really. They make a nice sound though.

you can only hear it if you don't have a louder than stock exhaust though







I did mine and then put the exhaust on and I must say I can hear the whistle anymore unless I'm outside the car.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

the golf 2.0 is a great car.
if you want some good fun to rip around the city, get a nice set of 15-17" rims (you need a 5x100 bolt pattern), with some good summer tires. that right there will be a noticeable difference in driving- handling increases alot.
if you do a suspension as well, such as a coilover or cup kit, thats awesome too, makes the car look good as well as drive.
as for an intake, go with a short ram, maybe ractive. its about 100 dollars, and sounds awesome. if you go cold air, there's lots of companies, GHL, AEM, Injen, etc. those range about 170-220.
for exhaust, which you might not want to change just yet, cause your car is fairly new, but if you want to, go maybe OEM such as the Anniversary Edition GTI exhaust..sounds awesome, not too loud. Dont go bigger than 2.25" piping. other than that, it's over kill...Magnaflow, Flowmaster, Borla, Techtonics, Milltek etc. all make exhausts for your golf..
Then chips/ecu's. you can go GIAC, UPsolute, Neuspeed, Techtonics, Autotech, etc. I don't have much experience here except for reading and researching on the net, and talking to people. But most have their opinions and favourites. They add a nice kick it seems like, and it's a great add on it seems.
Neuspeed makes a great s/c, from the research ive done on the forums and on the net. You'd be around 165 hp...nice add on; if you can do it urself its even better, cheap and reliable it seems.
Turbos- theres the kinetic..im not sure on the status of this.
theres also a few other companies...eip? im not sure. 
As well, body modifications and engine tuning are a dime a dozen around here. look around and you'll find lots of stuff.
From OEM body kits to replica kits to lips and bumper add ons. Grilles, flares, tint, chrome accessories. 
just look around, ask, and, i thtought only jerks said this, "Use the search"


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*

wow thanks for the advise i will defiently take some of you recommendation under consideration.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*

Did you get the older bodystyle or the new facelifted City Golf?


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

its an 07 golf so the older style not the rabbit looking city golf.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*

Awesome, that's totally to your advantage.


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

how so?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*

Because with the new bodystyle you wouldn't be able to use things like 20th lips, or other nice OEM+ pieces. None of the lighting, etc that are available for the MKIV will work on the new bodystyle.


----------



## unixgolf (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (wildarmsx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildarmsx* »_wow thanks for the advise i will defiently take some of you recommendation under consideration.

Let us know what you decide on, I have a City Golf 2007 and I'm interested in a cold air arm myself.
http://www.dubautoparts.com/vo....html
But I would not know which part to pick , our City Golf are manufactured for canada only and south america.


_Modified by unixgolf at 7:44 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## wildarmsx (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (unixgolf)*

will do.


----------



## HeliRy (Dec 11, 2007)

I too bought a City Golf this year. So far loving it. But when shopping for engine goodies and what-not are there any drastic changes from the City Golf and earlier Mk IV's? Will this whole DBW issue cause any compatability snags?
Thanks!


----------



## VWdude123 (Jan 17, 2014)

*2007 golf city parts*

hey there i have the same car.
i find it hard to find parts for it and I'm guessing its because it made in Canada, so could i just look up a 2008 golf city? would the engine layout be the same? 
I'm trying to find a cold air intake.

thanks


----------



## OrBy (Jun 4, 2009)

City's were not made in Canada - just were sold here.

Look for a intake that is for a US 2005 MK4 2.0L and it should bolt right on. Don't search for parts as a 2006+ as you will almost always get MK5 stuff that wont work. I had a Neuspeed P-Flo (short ram style or whatever p/n 65.10.72) and it sounded great. Had to switch it to a different style when I installed the supercharger though since it moved the TB out.

A cheap mod you can do is cut the screens out of the air box snorkel and put a few holes in the bottom of the air box to open it up for more flow (like 1/2 of the filter is unused). There is a DIY around here some where.

I may suggest skipping a CAI and just going with a short P-Flo style intake - at least where I live - getting cold air is not much of an issue most of the year - getting enough air when your at high RPM is more helpful.


----------



## jonnyboyskate (Jan 21, 2014)

If your looking for a good affordable air intake id go with the Weapon R Dragon Air Intake i have actually put this in at some point or another in every one of my vehicles. not only does it looks totally awesome it has the best performance that ive ever bought, now mind you i've never bought a $500 air intake lol


----------



## Andrewwatson2525 (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve had the golf city for a wile now I’ve done a few cosmetics like new headlights tinted taillights under glow and a straight pipe from down pipe back witch I don’t recommend because of how loud it is but it dose pop a lot and sounds amazing I was just wondering dose anybody know an online shop that sells aftermarket parts for these cars I’ve looked all around and can’t find a damn this yet someone please help


----------

